# Longines Or Omega?



## tpwuk (Oct 2, 2008)

Which do you guys consider to be the more prestigious?

Cheers,

Glenn


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Omega is the more prestigious brand - they're both owned by Swatch Group and their own web site says as much - I can't quite remember how they're classified but I think they have four 'tiers' - Omega is in the top tier, Longines the second.

That said, they're both very good and respected brands - I would not be swayed by which might be the more 'prestigious' - if you prefer a Longines, buy it, enjoy it, and save a few quid too! 

S.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rolex


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> rolex


lol!!!


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> rolex


He said prestigious, not golf clubby...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Steve R said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > rolex
> ...


 :lol:

In my opinion It's down to the watch not the brand. It's not worth picking out a Longines that you absolutely love but then going with an Omega because it has more prestige.

Omega has quite a following round these parts but there have been some lovely Longines on display.

Your choice.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Steve R said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > rolex
> ...


 :blink: :huh:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


+1


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Prestigious? Wrong question.

Longines were slim and elegant. Now they are just a brand.

Omega were their equal. Same applies.

Patek Philippe was the best watch in the world but I can buy one on the high street (Â£7,000 for a quartz watch; now there's prestige), so the cachet is lost.

Rolex? Essential accessory for the second hand car salesman. Not a lot of prestige there, either.

Zenith El Primero, anybody?


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve R said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > rolex
> ...


 :lol:

It really depende what type of watch you want. Dive/moon watch etc Omega but dress? (master collection, very nice) i would go Longines.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

To me, Omega make some truly classic (Speedmaster) and awesome (P.O.) watches and overall I probably prefer them. However, the Longines Conquest (chrono and non chrono) is truly one of the most beautiful pieces I've seen - they can be had for what I consider bargain prices.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

tomshep said:


> Zenith El Primero, anybody?


As long they're not Mr Nataf creations.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Omega everytime


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd wear either, why what are you buying me 

On a more serious note, if I was only buying one watch I'd go for a Longines 



tomshep said:


> Rolex? Essential accessory for the second hand car salesman. Not a lot of prestige there, either.


Nowt wrong with Rolex, not to sure about the second hand car thou so you might want to buy yourself a copy of Autotrader


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Steve R said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > rolex
> ...


I have a couple but wouldn't know which end of a golf club to hold :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I'm sure the SD or the DSSD would last a couple of rounds at least


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> To me, Omega make some truly classic (Speedmaster) and awesome (P.O.) watches and overall I probably prefer them. However, the Longines Conquest (chrono and non chrono) is truly one of the most beautiful pieces I've seen - they can be had for what I consider bargain prices.


What James said - I've owned a conquest which was simply stunning however of my current 8-watch collection 3 are Omega and I no long own a Longines :cry2:

As a btw the 'winged hour glass' Longines motif is the oldest registered logo in the world - afink


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Longines made probably the finest military watch ever made

I have and always will respect Omega as more than the best over Rolex and Longines regarding their movements, but not sure on some of the vintage!!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

This thread intriques me. Just goes to show the wonderful diversity in watch collectors. Being a rather simple person, I have never bought one of the hundreds of watches I own for it's "prestige" factor. To me, my only criteria is does it do it's intended job (keep time to reasonable accuracy) and does it please me asthetically. I own hundreds of vintage Timex that meet that criteria and then I own both Longine and Omega tuning fork watches as well.

Interesting thing about "prestige", is that the watch that has drawn the most favorable comments from non collectors, is this one I got free from a watch museum or it would be binned. The finish was partially off, the crystal was shot and it would not run. The reason it would not run was the battery stap was missing. I Dremeled the case to find a nice base finish (nicklel?) that took a great polish and protective sealer. and fitted a new crystal. Now I know this watch would be sneered at by most here (I consider it a "beater"), but it never fails to get good comments when worn. So what is prestige?










Long sory short: buy what YOU like.


----------



## sydni33 (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

so the bottom line is that they are both swatch. wear what ya like.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> rolex


im sat with my new v' series submariner on and it aint as well finished of as a planet ocean im afraid!

beautiful looking watch but obsene money compared to P O.

no AR coating

NO embossed logo's

no HE valve

rolex is a superb watch for about Â£2k a mighty expensive one for Â£3500


----------



## tiffanyw (Mar 20, 2010)

Rolex of course,no doubt.

But between A.Lange & SÃ¶hne and Omega,I prefer to Omega.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm with the wear what YOU like brigade. So long as it isn't one of those blue and gold Invictas I saw..... I think it's time for stronger meds..

Frank


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"As a btw the 'winged hour glass' Longines motif is the oldest registered logo in the world - afink"

I believe that the Bass red triangle is the oldest internationally active logo.

It may be seen in Manet's â€˜Bar at the Folies BergÃ¨resâ€™, of 1882, lower left and right corners.

An early example of product placement, perhaps?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

The Swatch Group puts Omega in the 'Prestige and Luxury Range' and they put Longines in the 'High Range' directly underneath!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone happen to know what that's done to vintage Longines' values ? I only ask because of the old story of my great-Uncle's vintage Conquest in gold, which I had valued at Â£1,800 in 1988 and which fell to something like Â£300 before Swatch decided to take the Longines brand up-market again. It's been the same watch all along, but people's view on whether it is desirable or not has changed over time. Anyhow, I'm not selling it's got too much sentimental value.


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Personally im an Omega man but i have to say some of the longines dress watches are absolutely lovely.

they do a vintage style one and i missed out on a pre-owned one in EJ in St Pauls at the start of the year... i was gutted about that one.

so i think i would go Omega for "sports" and Longines for more dressy watches..

not really a rolex fan - had a GMT II back in the 80's but didnt really wear it that much as it felt a little too ostentatious..


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I would say the prestige of Longines is better as a vintage piece (60s admiral and others), while Omega is better in this day and age. Some of the old longines stuff is absolutely beautifully made, but these days, I think they feel and look cheaper than the omegas. The old longines pocket watches are quite pretty little gems as well


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I disagree about the Rolex being worn by Used Car Salesman's 100%.

There are Rolex bling watches and then there's classic Rolex watches loved by watch lovers the world over out there. You just cannot pigeonhole a watch on it's brand alone... sorry.

I am not a HUGE Longines lover in general but every time I see the Hydroconquest dive watch hit the sales section on here during a financial lull in my buying, a part of me dies! I think they're a lovely watch, and for a very reasonable price a bit of a grail buy for me. Not vintage or anything, just a lovely watch to pore over. As for the rest of their present(ish) range... I don't particularly like any of the others.

Same with Omega... I love the Speedmaster, like the Seamasters, and to a lesser extent the Planet Ocean, LOVE the original Proplof... HATE the new Proplof, and cannot stand the Deville and Constellation ranges one bit!

So... it's all good.

Prestige is a bit of a naff word really... quality and/or design for me.

There's Rolex's I wouldn't be seen dead in, and Seiko's which I have flipped and still have cold sweats at nights wondering why I did that.. and will I ever have one back!!

A watch should be taken purely on it's individual merits.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

There are superb watches in both ranges, depends what you are looking for. Have you seen the sport legend series by Longines, they are good value for a timeless looking watch and well built in my opinion. I have both an Omega and Longines and can't see a lot of difference quality wise, most likely down to brand placing for pricing.


----------



## paulw82 (Jan 5, 2009)

Omega for me


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

tomshep said:


> Rolex? Essential accessory for the second hand car salesman. Not a lot of prestige there, either.


To this, may I add Plumber? I had some work done on my house recently and I knew it was going to be expensive when the plumber turned up in an Audi A5 with his Rolex Sub dangling loosely from his bejewelled hand.

With regard to the original post, I would almost sell a kidney for a Planet Ocean, but how much of the fascination in the general public with Omega is due to advertising? 007; Nicole Kidman; George Clooney etc. Who advertises Longines???

Bottom line is if you are after a watch YOU will be happy with then go for what is comfortable for you. If you are only bothered about image, it has to be an Omega - unless you are a plumber of course :lookaround:


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

I think that wearing a Longines shows more class than wearing an Omega... and it's a subjective opinion, as much as the question is open to senses and not facts!...


----------



## azania (Sep 28, 2009)

tpwuk said:


> Which do you guys consider to be the more prestigious?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Glenn


I would have to vote Omega between the two, although Longines has seemed to go through a resurgence of late. I have been eyeing up the Legend Diver of late, and its a really attractive piece.

Furthermore, I have a Planet Ocean, and have had a Submariner in the past, and would like to add my vote to the belief that build quality is superior on the PO. That said, more successful marketing and other factors have placed Rolex above in the prestige stakes, and more importantly, in the holding-of-value department.

I dont like many Rolex designs, but love 'em or leave 'em, you can't deny that they have cachet amongst non-collectors,the great unwashed ,who wear them as a symbol of success, and good luck to them.


----------

